# My New stallion



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

Elliot is my new stallion he was given to me in a trade. he is impressive breed, i usealy will not have this line but he is HYPP N/N. he is a very sweet boy and veyr layed back. 
i belive he breed my apha mare so, im just wondering if i should keep him a stallion or geld him.



















a Touchdown Liu Quarter Horse


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wrong person to ask, here. I do not think random breeding is a good thing, and if you cannot control who breeds who, (you think he may have bred your mare, but not sure?) then you should not have a stallion. Perhaps a bit harsh, but there are WAY too many average horses out there needing homes. Much like spaying/neutering puppies. I am a HUGE advocate. If you have never been, try going to Fingerlakes Auction. Perhaps it will open your eyes, and it is pretty close to you.

While I am here, just a question-is your black and white paint gelded? He is just listed as "male", so wasn't sure. If not, is it not possible HE bred your mare (or any of your other horses?)

Sorry, but irresponsible breeding sets me off.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

There isn't anything spectacular about him. Earlier this year I got an Impressive HYPP N/N filly for $275. There are A TON of Impressive get out there and much less of a demand for them.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Geld him (too short) :-|


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Wrong person to ask, here. I do not think random breeding is a good thing, and if you cannot control who breeds who, (you think he may have bred your mare, but not sure?) then you should not have a stallion. Perhaps a bit harsh, but there are WAY too many average horses out there needing homes. Much like spaying/neutering puppies. I am a HUGE advocate. If you have never been, try going to Fingerlakes Auction. Perhaps it will open your eyes, and it is pretty close to you.
> 
> While I am here, just a question-is your black and white paint gelded? He is just listed as "male", so wasn't sure. If not, is it not possible HE bred your mare (or any of your other horses?)
> 
> Sorry, but irresponsible breeding sets me off.


Sorry but I agree with this.........and to top it off .......it doesn't look like you have appropriate fencing for a stallion.

Super Nova


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Geld him. There's nothing about him that screams 'stallion material' to me.

Besides, even though he's N/N, he's still Impressive bred. That alone would make me geld him.

He'll be a very cute gelding, and you won't have any more 'accidental' breedings.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He will make a very cute gelding.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mind you I am a stallion owner... However I don't advise owning one. I got extremely lucky that my
boy is well behaved and easy to handle. Your fencing is not safe since although the stallion may be good a mare may just as easily take it down going for him... It happens more than you think. If he's on your property it's easier but if you're looking to board then good luck and be ready to PAY PAY PAY! Is he rideable? Does he have offspring who have performed well? Can he compete or perform in anyway? Is there anything in his bloodlines other than Impressive?

99% of the time when someone asks should I keep him a gelding the answer is no. If you're asking then even you have doubts on his quality as a stud. Geld him so you and him can both enjoy your lives together. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok-I am getting a bit confused and frustrated. You are advertising him online as a stallion,($75 fee) and say you are currently breeding him to one of your mares. Hmmmm. Why would anyone entrust you with their mare to breed with this stud if you do not even call the vet to see if your OWN mare is in foal,(see other thread) and, this is a 2 yo, who is totally unproven. I see you also breed ponies, and were looking for a ***** dog to go with yours. Screaming to me of totally inappropriate breeding of all sorts of animals-oh-and how much call is there for "meat goats"? I live in your area and have NEVER known anyone to eat goat.
The more I look at your ads and website the more angry I get at your ignorance. And you are a trainer too......sad, but true.:twisted:

Horse Classifieds from Stone Heaven Farm , in New York, Freeville

Equine Now Horses for Sale

Stallions Now Stallion Directory

Home - Stone Haven Farm


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I would geld him. But before you geld him, if both he and your Paint mare are registered and transferred into your name, you can send in the required DNA, file a stallion breeding report, sign all the appropriate paperwork, and register the foal. Daddy can be a happy gelding as soon as he is listed/his DNA is on file, and you can still have your registered baby from him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> The more I look at your ads and website the more angry I get at your ignorance. And you are a trainer too......sad, but true.:twisted:


She's apparently a legend in her own mind, frank..... :roll:


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

He would make a nice gelding.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

nybarrelracer said:


> Elliot is my new stallion he was given to me in a trade. he is impressive breed, i usealy will not have this line but he is HYPP N/N. he is a very sweet boy and veyr layed back.
> i belive he breed my apha mare so, im just wondering if i should keep him a stallion or geld him.
> 
> a Touchdown Liu Quarter Horse


I wouldn't be flaunting any stallions or would be stallions on this forum,


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

We breed for temperment and disposition, we do not think that conformation or bloodlines.

^ straight off the homepage for her website. This is very sad to see. Confirmation IS important! And FYI temperment/disposition is the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Geld him and enjoy him!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Poco1220 said:


> We breed for temperment and disposition, we do not think that conformation or bloodlines.
> 
> ^ straight off the homepage for her website. This is very sad to see. Confirmation IS important! And FYI temperment/disposition is the same thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a breeder myself but ridden 7½ years at a stable in which they also bred horses...

Also bloodline is important. There are recessive attributes in bloodline which don't perhaps exist in your horse but will exist in the offspring. It's also important that mare/stud bloodlines work out together so you can maximize the quality of offsping. That serves the race best and helps to develop it.

About the question to geld or not... Like I said I'm not a breeder and I don't have an eye for potential breediing material so I can't 'rate' your horse but I can give some advice: search more information about your stallion's bloodline and other studs in that breed so you can do a bit comparison. Try to clarify some things like if your stallion can give something to the breed or not? Can you offer proper environment for breeding? Base your decision on things like that.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would say unless you can afford to prove this horse by showing him all over, gelding would be in HIS best interests. 

Nothing about him, really tells me that he would do really well in the top show ring; I am extremely picky about conformation, bloodline and temperment. I will let temperment slide some if the horse's conformation is perfect and he has an impeccable show record to back up his bloodlines. However, I don't want something that is hard to handle by any means, he should atleast have somewhat of a stable mind.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't mean to sound snarky but you just got him and you are already posting him with a stud fee of $75...What kind of money do you think a foal that came out of a $75 stud fee is going to bring? Where do you think the foals are going to end up...? If I had a foal out of a $1000 stud fee and one out of a $75 stud fee which one do you think I'd end up keeping and sending to a trainer and showing and all that jazz? Which one do you think I'd be more likely to sell the second I need extra cash?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

oh yes i remeber her now. awhile back she wanted to bred her mares, to some fugly unregistered stallion. wow poco, that is ridiculous, back yard breding at its finest. at least now she has registered stllion "rolls eyes" unfortunantly, whatever we say to her is probably going to go in one ear and out another. YOU SHOULD GELD HIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I'll outsnarky everyone. If you are going to go to the trouble of having a website, PLEASE LEARN TO SPELL! Also - If you just HAVE to have stallions at stud, you might consider:

1) Clean them up before taking their picture, and show them in a background that does not detract from their appearance.

2) Before doing #1, make sure that there is a good reason to want to breed to your stallion - halter points, show points, incredible roping horse, cutting horse...something other than a sweet natured pasture pet.

However - with that bloodline, you probably won't get too many takers, I am thinking...


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry to say......
i have a stallion and i have been so lucky, he is well mannered and an absolute dream. his blood lines are great and also everything about him is strong and good. we are not planning to breed from him until he can prove himself in disiplines....if he cant then unfortunate for him...he will get his nackers cut off.
im sorry to say but i would never put one of my mares to your stallion. he will make a nice gelding, but as a stallion i think you will have more luck trying to knock a brick wall down with your head!

just looked at the home page......if your even thinking about advertising your stallion.......present him well.....have a bit of dignity and at least brush him first!!!!!
the fences as well.....i would not even let my cat go in that field...sorry but in thinking for a trainer.....your not too wise!!!!!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fugly fugly fugly!
Backyard breeding sucks. Don't try it at home, kids.


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Fugly fugly fugly!
> Backyard breeding sucks. Don't try it at home, kids.


 
this i love!!!!
you could not have said it better if you had tried!!!!!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Definitely geld him..He's nothing really great to look at.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ignoring the breeding portion of this thread...

Just wondering... Why is everyone against Impressive?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Ignoring the breeding portion of this thread...
> 
> Just wondering... Why is everyone against Impressive?


Hypp can be traced back to him. Ugly ugly condition. Makes a horse worthless, really, because there is no treatment or cure.

I just wanted to add - I don't really mean to put anybody down with the comments about the website. But it really doesn't do them or their cause any justice to have so many glaring errors. Craigslist gets to me, too.

AND - I speak from experience - we also have a stallion who would make such a sweet gelding. I do have my Rain, thanks to him, but would be very happy to be sure that Rain didn't have any fugly brothers and/or sisters in the future.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

dee said:


> Hypp can be traced back to him. Ugly ugly condition. Makes a horse worthless, really, because there is no treatment or cure.


That's a terrible reason to be against Impressive bred horses. If the horse is HYPP/NN then it CAN NOT pass on the gene because it DOES NOT carry the gene. I am a huge fan of the Impressive bred horses. I find it a horrible shame that people scratch Impressive breds off their list for that reason alone. If it's NN then it is without that gene.

Also, while I personally would never own an HYPP positive horse, it can be controlled through nutrition and some drugs. It can not be cured and is a very dangerous disease that will end the horses life eventually. BUT as I said before, if the horse is HYPP/NN then it is free of the disease.

I looked this Stud up in allbreedpedigree and could not find him, so I went to the AQHA horse search. I spelled it several different ways and came up with "The horse does not exist". Are you certain this horse is a registered Quarter Horse? Are you certain it is HYPP/NN?

I read your ad and feel the need to say that you are displaying attributes that are the very definition of a backyard breeder. How can you describe how he breeds when he's never been bred?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, not worth breeding. Ever.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Just wondering... Why is everyone against Impressive?


I have no issue with an Impressive bred horse as long as it N/N. This particular stallion my dislike has nothing to do with him being Impressive lines. It has to do with conformation.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I have commented on this thread and I advised to geld, but it was not because of the Impressive in his pedigree. 

I would not breed an N/H or H/H horse, but I have nothing against Impressive in a pedigree AT ALL. I just didn't think the colt-- his conformation, his circumstances or etc.-- merited being left a stallion when there are similarly bred stallions out there who have much much more going for them.

Here is a mare I own,










and her pedigree-- This Kid Is Serious Quarter Horse

She is N/N, as were her parents. so see? Impressive is not a dealbreaker for me whatsoever.

She's fat and out of shape in the photos, and just standing out in the pasutre, but she IS clean


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> That's a terrible reason to be against Impressive bred horses. If the horse is HYPP/NN then it CAN NOT pass on the gene because it DOES NOT carry the gene. I am a huge fan of the Impressive bred horses. I find it a horrible shame that people scratch Impressive breds off their list for that reason alone. If it's NN then it is without that gene.
> 
> Also, while I personally would never own an HYPP positive horse, it can be controlled through nutrition and some drugs. It can not be cured and is a very dangerous disease that will end the horses life eventually. BUT as I said before, if the horse is HYPP/NN then it is free of the disease.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to bash Impressive bred horses - but you did ask. The problem with Impressive bred horses is that some breeders will still use HYPP N/A (I think that's what it is) for breeding purposes, which is really risky. Or, they don't bother getting them typed at all, which is just as risky.

Me personally, I'll just stay out of the breeding business...


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if people deliberately start threads with the goal of enjoying the ensuing bun fight that erupts as a result of their negligent/ignorant behaviour. Then I sadly realise that the posts are for real. Please geld this horse ASAP and until you can geld him, house him appropiately for a stallion. If you know what that means.

P.S. SpeedRacer and AlwaysBehind - your new avatars are freaking me out :shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sarahver said:


> P.S. SpeedRacer and AlwaysBehind - your new avatars are freaking me out :shock:


Giggle......

Oh, but why?


Giggle.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> P.S. SpeedRacer and AlwaysBehind - your new avatars are freaking me out :shock:


How could you not like Homicide Bunny? That makes him very sad. And stabby. :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe homicidal bunny is what led teddy bear to be so frustrated that he chopped off his own head so he did not have to deal with stupidity any longer? Naw.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I just figured Teddy Bear cutting his head off was to even the playing field with some of these posters. So many of them seem to have left their brains at home in their extra pair of pants..... :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

After doing some research...

I do believe this horse is HYPP/NN because both mare and stallion were NN, however I don't think he is a registered quarter horse because one of the studs was a solid appy I think...... 

It doesn't matter anyway. I'm with the geld him and enjoy him crew.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Are horses living things, or just a chance to make a buck? Do care enough to make him presentable? How long have you had this horse? If you are trying to make money off him by breeding him, you're just harming him, and yourself. I gurantee you can geld him, train him, and sell him for more than you ever will at keeping him as a stallion. 

If he has such a sweet disposition, think of the nice little kid's horse he will make some day as a gelding.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> After doing some research...
> 
> I do believe this horse is HYPP/NN because both mare and stallion were NN, however I don't think he is a registered quarter horse because one of the studs was a solid appy I think......


So is he maybe a registered Appy?


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

either way.....stallion.......he should not be....and as for homicide bunny and suicide teddy, i think they are rather comical


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the temperment of the Impressive line. My old horse Flash is a grandson of Impressive and he has been a wonderful trail/kid horse and winning show horse over the years. One thing I don't like about the line is the legs and feet that usually come along with it; however, that isn't just Impressive, that's most halter bred horses.

As for the horse in the OP, geld him ASAP. Not only is he completely unremarkable in his own right, but IMP lines are a dime a dozen and nobody wants them outside of halter breeders, which your boy couldn't cut it at that level anyway.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> So is he maybe a registered Appy?


I found Tardee touchdown on the AQHA site.
TARDEE TOUCHDOWNQH SORREL STALLION 03/30/2000 

There is also a Tardee Touchdown that is a registered Appaloosa. 

Tardee Touchdown is HYPP/NN. 

Oops... I just realized this horse is double Impressive. The top side is clean, meaning it's NN. I'll go play with the bottom side. The question however is, why is this horse not showing up in the AQHA data base???


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Giggle......
> 
> Oh, but why?
> 
> ...





Speed Racer said:


> How could you not like Homicide Bunny? That makes him very sad. And stabby. :wink:


It is even worse when you post one after the other!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you like this one better, Sarah?

I think it fits my personality almost as well as ouchy-bleedy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He isn't...very handsome. He looks like an average horse to me =/

You shouldn't have had them near each other. Too many horses out in the world and not enough homes. I would geld him. I know you probably feel like people are nagging but thats because they are and needs to be done. Oh and I agree with nova...needs better fencing.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Do you like this one better, Sarah?
> 
> I think it fits my personality almost as well as ouchy-bleedy.


I actually quite liked the 'old man kitteh.... tells you boring storeez' the best but your new one is good too!! Although ouchy-bleedy did mesh quite well with how I perceive your personality... in a nice way of course :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Old Man Kitteh is saved and will be back to make an encore appearance at some time in the future. As will ouchy-bleedy. I heart both of them.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys make my day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

SP whats your new avatar? I cant see it on the mobile version :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Forget Impressive, all I see are tiny feet and skinny legs. Geld him!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Ok-I am getting a bit confused and frustrated. You are advertising him online as a stallion,($75 fee) and say you are currently breeding him to one of your mares. Hmmmm. Why would anyone entrust you with their mare to breed with this stud if you do not even call the vet to see if your OWN mare is in foal,(see other thread) and, this is a 2 yo, who is totally unproven. I see you also breed ponies, and were looking for a ***** dog to go with yours. Screaming to me of totally inappropriate breeding of all sorts of animals-*oh-and how much call is there for "meat goats"? I live in your area and have NEVER known anyone to eat goat.*
> The more I look at your ads and website the more angry I get at your ignorance. And you are a trainer too......sad, but true.:twisted:
> 
> Horse Classifieds from Stone Heaven Farm , in New York, Freeville
> ...


To correct you - goat meat is the most commonly eaten meat around the world. It's the leanest, healthiest, and is cheaper to keep animals. Opposed to cows. Goat meat is even leaner than chicken. I breed meat goats.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...that horse is very young looking; I'm not sure he could be the 2000 bred Tardee Touchdown.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Nope...most definitely not the 2000 stallion!!!










Gahhh... I just realized the horse in THIS OP's Post is called Touchdown Liu...and he is by the stallion I posted in this post.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

No, Tardee Touchdown is in his pedigree. I got lost at Obvious Cash though, Can't confirm whether he's NN or NH.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Gotcha!!! I confused myself too!! Lol! OP hasn't shown up since the OP...hmmmmm...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep... post a hot topic and then run. I got to do some research though and Speed and Always got to murder bunnies and teddybears... plus there was some Impressive bashing and then some Impressive bragging... I don't know... I'd say it was all good...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> To correct you - goat meat is the most commonly eaten meat around the world. It's the leanest, healthiest, and is cheaper to keep animals. Opposed to cows. Goat meat is even leaner than chicken. I breed meat goats.


fftopic:Sorry, but I stand by what I said. Around here,(near her) I have never heard of it. And, in Va-perhaps there is more of a market, since it is more culturally diverse. It may just be that *around the world* it IS commonly eaten. I doubt that is where her market is. I also do not think it is widely accepted in the US. If you have stats that say otherwise-*IN THE US*-I would love to see them. It is a stretch for some of us to eat the bison our friend raises, but to me that is more acceptable than goat. That is just me. Certainly not what I can find at the grocery, but Bison is there!

How lucky am I to live so close to both of you! YAY! Goat meat! :?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

All I have to say is: every heard of capping your t-posts? Your horse is going to end up impaling himself on that fence if he stays a stallion, and possibly even if he doesn't. 

If you are going to be asking about stallion quality, at least care enough to stand your horse square on even ground. If you can't even manage that then you shouldn't have a stallion.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Somewhere I saw that he is just 2, and she got him this summer-maybe August?

Bet she is out cleaning him up and fixing fences!:lol:


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I know LOTS of people that eat goat in the US. Goat consumption in the US is NOT tracked, but..

Goat Consumption - eXtension

Sorry, off topic.

-chases that stallion with a pair of scissors-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In my area, goat meat seems to be more common in Mexican and Asian households. I don't know many white folks that eat it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

My grandpa has Filipino friends who infrequently bought goats off us for eating. They'd usually take the ornery ones that were head butting people and causing problems, our goat herd was mostly for farm aesthetics anyway. :lol:

I don't think I even need to comment on the stud in this post, everyone's said it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Thank you!! My point exactly, but I was trying to be "PC" about it. That would explain it being more common in NOVA, than here is a farming area of NY state. I would have NO clue where to get it, other than an asian market perhaps, and I do not know how to say "goat" in any other languages. (besides I will NOT be looking for it when I go home to Va, thanks, tho)

My guess would be that the US consumption numbers could be linked to the % of population who are Asian, Middle Eastern and Mexican, along with, I would guess, some of the African and island groups.
Perhaps I eat in the wrong restaurants, but have never seen it on a menu, unlike Bison, Ostrich and several others.

In my travels to Europe I have never seen it either-but have had all of Mother goose' other characters all in one meal (close, anyway)! (Antelope, duck, goose liver, Rabbit, quail eggs, and several others that escape me now....my DH just kept shoving his onto my plate too....).BUT NO GOAT!

I do not believe that primarily white, anglo, christians find it a food of choice. Sort of like some places they eat horse......

Just my opinion.....back on topic.....waiting for OP to finish the fences....lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

My husband has a friend at work that is African. He buys goats for meat. He got kicked off someone's property because he went to buy some goats off them and when he got there he tied their legs together and put them in potato sacks and trash bags and threw them in the back of his van. The people gave him his money back and told him to leave.....


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't hate me! I haven't tried goat...yet. We have some goats now, though they are does and will be making babies. I'm sure that we will either eat or sell the babies. We eat deer, don't see that it would be much different eating a goat...


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

His proportions just aren't all that great to use him as a breeding horse. I don't want to go into detail tearing your horse down to explain exactly, but there is no reason to keep this disproportionate horse who might have a great future as a riding horse a stallion when there are many BEAUTIFUL, confirmationally correct horses out there at stud. He is very cute, but cute does *not* mean breeding material.

Edit: Okay, I looked at the pictures some more... and I can't help it. I want to say, first... other than seeing he looks disproportionate, the pictures aren't great to assessing exact confirmation. He does, however, look a bit over in the knees and cow-hocked. Perhaps it is the angles, but both depict this  I reitterate, very cute, though!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm...I had wondered why this thread had taken off! ::shocked:: 

I would geld him. Ofcourse. I geld anything. I probably would have gelded Impressive himself. Even in my wildest dreams I wouldn't have the facility to care for and keep a stallion. I have no interest in breeding, I leave that to the experts. And babies? Pssht...you can keep those babies. Ill keep the ones I can do something with!

As far as the Impressive goes, my last horse was heavily Impressive bred but skipped out on all the down falls...His feet were as big as dinner plates, he had great bone and most importantly...he was N/N. I am not sure if it was just him or the breeding but my boy sure could produce muscle. He went from quite fat and big to HUGE with muscles with very little work. If I wanted, I probably could have had him halter show ready in weeks. He grew muslce unnaturally fast. And ofcourse, since I love him...heres a pic! Impressive up and down on this boy.

Before(not ridden for a year) and After (ridden 2-3 times a week)....*hands the reins to the thread back over* here ya go!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...goats-goat-meat-consumption-67595/#post786858

I made a new thread.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd go get the scissors and go snip those suckers off, if it were me. I don't mean to be rude, and most everybody before me has covered the reasons for gelding him very well. 

Also, if you don't believe you stallions' stud fees should be over $200, what is the point of keeping them studs? The price within itself tells a lot about the quality of what you are getting.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to close this thread only because it seems that all the advise that can be given, has been given. Thanks to everyone for participating.


----------

